# 1990 pro-line 250 sportsman cc



## Fishing flip (Jun 16, 2012)

im looking at a 1990 Pro-Line 250 sportsman and i was wondering if anyone knows if there pretty good boats


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Fishing flip said:


> im looking at a 1990 Pro-Line 250 sportsman and i was wondering if anyone knows if there pretty good boats


I personally would not own a proline over 21ft long. There's just something that went wrong in the design or construction. I know two that have sunk in the last few years. Yes, I know any boat can do that, but it's rare that it happens randomly with the same type of boat.


----------



## Fishing flip (Jun 16, 2012)

is it just a bad hull design. i know its 10' wide and seems to have plenty of fishing space


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Fishing flip said:


> is it just a bad hull design. i know its 10' wide and seems to have plenty of fishing space


They're very fish able boats, but the bigger prolines seem to be very sink prone. I don't know why, but they seem to sink more than other boats that size.


----------



## Fishing flip (Jun 16, 2012)

i couldnt find any info on the internet on that boat


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

Proline is very poorly built... i looked at new ones a few years ago and you could get 1-2 inchs of deflection on the hull sides by pushing on it with your hand... this much deflection scares me !!! they also apear to require alot more attention to maintenance in order for them to continue to look good... this leads me to beleive that the gel coat is poor quality... also look at the resale of them compared to other manufactuers.


----------



## Fishing flip (Jun 16, 2012)

is there anything good about prolines


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Have a surveyor check it out, my proline is only 18ft but I love mine


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I have a 23 sport proline. Love it. No complaints, had it for three years. Very fishable, very stable I love mine. It's like comparing ford and Chevys. The Chevy guy may notice more broke down fords and vice versa... Get a survey if you are worried, if the boat is worth what the survey will cost.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Where are we getting the information "Proline boats sink"? I've looked around on the internet, seems to be very little information on sinking proline boats.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Sea-r-cy said:


> Where are we getting the information "Proline boats sink"? I've looked around on the internet, seems to be very little information on sinking proline boats.


People I know that have called me and said, "the proline sank" haha. I only know two people that have had boats sink, both were big prolines.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Fishing flip said:


> im looking at a 1990 Pro-Line 250 sportsman and i was wondering if anyone knows if there pretty good boats


I owned a 33 Proline and have sold Prolines in the past. It is a very popular and very well constructed boat. Ask anyone who knows and they will tell you the Proline people were very skilled workers. They have now shut down their Crystal River location sadly and have gone out of business like so many others during the recession. 

The Proline hull and construction is fine. Since they are a lower cost boat, their savings come from putting on lower cost components. For example on my 33 the engine hatch was an electric motor. Cabo uses a hydraulic motor. 

Proline designs the hulls to be dry running and effecient with a modified V. This results in a rougher ride in rough seas, but more stable when bottom fishing. Captains choice if this works for you. 

I agree with other poster - have any boat surveyed before purchase. And, its the engines, electronics, pumps, and systems that will give you any problems you may encounter so test everything thoroughly. You can't ever pay too much for a boat that has been maintained well, and you can't buy one cheap enough that has not. 

Best wishes,

Capt. Matt


----------



## Fishing flip (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanx for the responses
I'm thinking about the the 1990 250 sportsman cc it seems to have a lot is fishing room and high sides. The boats been sitting for about 6 years so it needs a lot of cleaning.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Captain Matt,
They did shutdown the crystal river factory, but they are still in business. The factory moved up to North Carolina. I've contacted proline recently for parts info.great customer service from that company.


----------



## Fishing flip (Jun 16, 2012)

does anyone know of anyone thats owned a 1990 250 sportsman


----------



## bluedawg1 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Bluedawg1*

I own a 1995 240 sportsman. GREAT Boat. my parents own an original 24 pro-line still a great boat !! The 250 is a big boat and a great fishing platform. I,m in agreements with others ,have it surveyed . Check all bilge pumps ect. Pro=line has built great boats for decades. Again its FORD against Chevy !!!:thumbup:


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

i own a 96 231 pro line and love it. i fish and spearfish as well as doing family time off of it. had it to the edge and back spending the night out there with no problems. as with any boat large or small keep on top of the maintence and you should be fine. look up a pro line owners forum . lots of useful info from it. if i remember, i think earlier pro lines had wood in there contruction as the later models were constructed with no wood. i may be wrong on that.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The 1st thing that needs to be changed is all the plastic thru hulls. I'm sure they are ready to fall apart by now. And while that is being done....Hoses, clamps, pumps, wiring...And you see......It goes On and On.

A 1990 will be due for a fuel tank change too.


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

I had a 1989 25ft Proline Walk Around. It had a solid transom, wide body and a mounting bracket with twin 200 Johnson's. It was a rough riding boat in a head sea but once you got there it was a very stable fishing platform.


----------

